# New Pyranha Shiva Creeker Lands at NOC



## Nantahala Outdoor Center (Aug 11, 2011)

The brand spankin' new Pyranha Shiva creeker has made its way to NOC! 

If you're around the Southeast anytime soon, we've got a demo for you to test out. We've also got 1 boat available for sale right away online – color: Whammy, a blue/green/purple tie-dye - and will have more boats for sale in the next couple weeks. 

Our resident testers took out our demo on the Tellico Ledges in Tennessee this weekend. This boat is known for its “boofability” so we had to take it down some big drops… and we’re big fans of how it handled! 

Check out the footage:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw7XK4rv_6g


If you've test-driven one already, let us know what you think!


----------

